# Basal Cell Melanoma



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Went to the dermatologist today to have this weird bubble on my face looked at. He sliced it off to send to a lab. Says it is Basal Cell. Iâm now looking online and in my alternative cure book and discover I can get rid of it using, among other things, apple cider vinegar. Well, now it is a cut off scab. Can I still use the ACV or essential oils? I did put a dab of frankincense on it.

Thanks


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't know. What did your dr. suggest?

I will keep you in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Has the doctor made any recommendations? One of the local healers tried to cure their own cancer. They died about a month ago. I'm not against alternative medicine BTW.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Basal cell carcinoma or melanoma? You have both in your title, the melanoma is much more serious.

You may get something to make the surface lesion fall off, but that doesn't mean you get at any cells below the surface. I had two basal cells removed from my arm and leg, had to go back twice before he got clear margins. I have no idea how easily basal cell spreads, but no need to even take that risk.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Sorry, carcinoma. I&#8217;m concerned that it is the type with outreaching tendrils, a more difficult surgery. He said it may need a topical medication, oral, or surgery. Won&#8217;t hear back from the lab before next week. It is not life threatening and these things are slow growing.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

I completely cured mine with frankincense EO. Took about a month. I applied the FEO about 2 or 3 times a day. ACV burns my skin terribly.


----------



## obleo+6 (Jul 21, 2008)

Some people I know use the eggplant and vinegar mixture for that type of thing. We use black salve. Have for years.

You didn't say the size of it. I have a spot on my cheek right now that I'm treating with black salve. Using black salve, if used properly will leave a minimal scar.

Many people I've presented this to don't like the idea but I've used it on my whole family for over 20 years and so has my sister on her and her family. It removes the "tendrils" that skin cancer has, which are deep in to your tissue. Which is something that surgery can't do and why it comes back. 

I am not a doctor but let me know if you're interested in this. And don't be scared by the story of the woman who put it all over her nose day after day and lost her nose to black salve. She was dumber than a box of hammers. I feel sorry for her but she didn't red nor understand how to use it.

Best of luck


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

What is black salve? I have frankincense. From your post it would seem I didn&#8217;t use it long enough.


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

Silicon.

Skin requires silicon to regenerate. If there are fundamental skin problems, I will look at this first. Then we can talk about collagen, vitamin c, cholesterol and vitamin d.. how is your magnesium intake? 

Much of dietary Silicon is found in grains... which are farmed to death in monocultures on mineral depleted dead soils. In our current grain industry you will not find much of it. Other sources include fresh vegetables like peppers, tomatoes, radish.. but again it's necessary to find these foods grown in a way that increases their nutrient density. 

Silicon is relatively abundant in soil, but it cannot be broken down or utilized by plants in soil with low organic matter and low decomposition value. So we must consider those foods that are grown in low OM, low decomposition value (how well the soil converts OM into humus) to be nutritionally inferior, and unfit to provide anyone- human or animal- proper nutrition.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I agree with those who say to ask your doctor!

My husband had some spots removed a few years ago. The doctor recommended Vitamin E applied on the spot twice a day to speed up healing and reduce scarring.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I&#8217;m taking vitamin C, just starting magnesium. I&#8217;ve been using the frankincense.


----------

